# OVerdrawn Account Query



## ManicPancake (4 Apr 2010)

I have an account with Halifax which is a little overdrawn. If this hasn't been cleared by the time Halifax cease trading in Ireland what is likely to happen? 

It's only a small amount, will Halifax bother chasing it up?


----------



## fizzelina (7 Apr 2010)

yes they will bother I would imagine. You can't just escape a debt that easily.


----------



## Wishes (7 Apr 2010)

Also watch for the amount of charges they are lobbing onto your overdraft.  I have a very small over draft on my account and notice there are more charges on it now than ever before.


----------



## huskerdu (8 Apr 2010)

Halifax / BOSI will have plenty of staff in Ireland to continue to close accounts and chase up overdrafts and loans for as long as it takes.


----------



## Furniture (8 Apr 2010)

Also watch for the amount of charges they are lobbing onto your  overdraft.  I have a very small over draft on my account and notice  there are more charges on it now than ever before.


----------



## ManicPancake (21 Apr 2010)

I don't have an overdraft.

Ah well, let them chase me for the 20-something euro. They don't have my current address.


----------



## bond-007 (22 Apr 2010)

Well they will just write off €20. It would cost them too much to collect on that.


----------

